# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > پاتوق فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور تجربی بعد از سه سال دوری از درس

## Sahel67

سلام بچه ها من سه سال از کنکور فاصله گرفتم میخام دوباره از صفر شروع کنم و رشتمم تجربیه 
هر چیزی که به نظرتون مفیده برام بهم بگین 
تجربه هاتون پشت کنکوریا به دردم میخوره

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام بچه ها من سه سال از کنکور فاصله گرفتم میخام دوباره از صفر شروع کنم و رشتمم تجربیه 
> هر چیزی که به نظرتون مفیده برام بهم بگین 
> تجربه هاتون پشت کنکوریا به دردم میخوره


کتاب های نظام قدیم رو می خواي بخونی یا نظام جدید؟

----------


## Sahel67

نظام قدیم

----------


## fatme_m

اولا مصاحبه بچه های خیلی تکمیله
الان بچه ها هنوز کنکور ندادن
بزار خودشونم مصاحبه کنن 
ازونا هم میتونی کمک بگیری
ولی در کل برو مصاحبه نفرات برتر رو بخون حتما

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام بچه ها من سه سال از کنکور فاصله گرفتم میخام دوباره از صفر شروع کنم و رشتمم تجربیه 
> هر چیزی که به نظرتون مفیده برام بهم بگین 
> تجربه هاتون پشت کنکوریا به دردم میخوره


من از مهندسی انصراف دادمو فردا تجربی کنکور دارم. شما دعا کن من کنکورمو خوب بدم میام هرراهی یاد گرفتم واسه خوندن (و خب اگه کنکورم خوب بشه جواب داده قطعا راه ها) رو بهتون میگم. منم از درس دور بودم مثه شما

----------


## hadis980

به نظرم یه مشاور بگیر
من ازمایشگاه خوندم تموم کردم حدود سه سال از کنکور دور بودم
از مهرماه شروع کردم ولی از بهمن ماه تونستم بهتر بخونم از بهمن مشاوره گرفتم خیلی خوب تونستم کتابارو جم کنم بخونم
فردام کنکور دارم ایشالا میرم که دو رقمی بشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sahel67

موفق بشی ایشالا

----------


## Sahel67

موفق میشی منم دعات میکنم

----------


## Sahel67

> اولا مصاحبه بچه های خیلی تکمیله
> الان بچه ها هنوز کنکور ندادن
> بزار خودشونم مصاحبه کنن 
> ازونا هم میتونی کمک بگیری
> ولی در کل برو مصاحبه نفرات برتر رو بخون حتما



حتما میخونم لطف کردی

----------


## Sahel67

> اولا مصاحبه بچه های خیلی تکمیله
> الان بچه ها هنوز کنکور ندادن
> بزار خودشونم مصاحبه کنن 
> ازونا هم میتونی کمک بگیری
> ولی در کل برو مصاحبه نفرات برتر رو بخون حتما



حتما میخونم لطف کردی

----------


## Churchill

> به نظرم یه مشاور بگیر
> من ازمایشگاه خوندم تموم کردم حدود سه سال از کنکور دور بودم
> از مهرماه شروع کردم ولی از بهمن ماه تونستم بهتر بخونم از بهمن مشاوره گرفتم خیلی خوب تونستم کتابارو جم کنم بخونم
> فردام کنکور دارم ایشالا میرم که دو رقمی بشم


چرا میخوای کنکور بدی ؟
(خیلی خیلی محترمانه پرسیدم)

----------


## hadis980

> چرا میخوای کنکور بدی ؟
> (خیلی خیلی محترمانه پرسیدم)


چون به پزشکی علاقه دارم از اول

----------


## hadis980

حالم خیلی بده
سوالا صب قبل کنکور لو رفته همه اونایی که نخونده بودن همشو زدن
حالا تکلیف من و امثال من که این همه شبو روز درس خوندیم چی میشه
چرا اینجوری شد اخه

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> حالم خیلی بده
> سوالا صب قبل کنکور لو رفته همه اونایی که نخونده بودن همشو زدن
> حالا تکلیف من و امثال من که این همه شبو روز درس خوندیم چی میشه
> چرا اینجوری شد اخه


دوست عزیز الکی شایعه سازی نکن سوالارو داشتم همشون فیک بوده یکم فکر کنیم همه سوالارو داشتن؟؟؟؟؟ خدایا بسه دیگه........پس با این حساب نتایج بیاد همه100 زدن دیگه بیبینیم و تعریف کنیم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> حالم خیلی بده
> سوالا صب قبل کنکور لو رفته همه اونایی که نخونده بودن همشو زدن
> حالا تکلیف من و امثال من که این همه شبو روز درس خوندیم چی میشه
> چرا اینجوری شد اخه


اینکه میگن سوالات لو رفته کاری به درست یا غلط بودنش ندارم اما یه چیزو شک ندارم راجبش اونم اینه که سوالات با اون ابعادی که دارن فضا سازی میکنن لو نرفته(نمیدونم کانال سه کا گذاشته بود)
مطمعن باشین هرچقدر تلاش کرده باشین واسه کنکورتون قطعا اندازه ی همونم خدا پاداش زحمت هاتون رو میده

موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hadis980

> دوست عزیز الکی شایعه سازی نکن سوالارو داشتم همشون فیک بوده یکم فکر کنیم همه سوالارو داشتن؟؟؟؟؟ خدایا بسه دیگه........پس با این حساب نتایج بیاد همه100 زدن دیگه بیبینیم و تعریف کنیم


جوابتو نمیدم تا خودت جواب خودتو بدی

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

والله خبیر بما تعملون بقول رفیقمون هرچقدر تلاش کنی نتیجشو میبینی موقع اعلام نتایج مشخص میشه آیا همه100زده یا بالای 80زدن یا ن یاعلی

----------

